# S.W.A.T. in Waco, Texas



## ironman123 (Jul 28, 2022)

Is it a  GO.? I am ready. Got my scooter charged up. Who is going?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 28, 2022)

I will be there. Registered a couple of days ago. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 28, 2022)

Wish I could have made it but gas is still WAY too high to justify a 16 hour drive. Truck getting about 8 mpg pulling a trailer load of turning blanks wouldn't be prudent.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2022)

I'll be there Friday and part of Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 29, 2022)

And I guess @JR Parks will be there.


----------



## Tony (Jul 29, 2022)

ironman123 said:


> And I guess @JR Parks will be there.


No, Jim won't make it this year.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 31, 2022)

If gas prices don't go up before SWAT, I am sure I will be there.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 1, 2022)

I am going next weekend for the leather show. 12th through 14th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 4, 2022)

SWMBO-and I scheduled a trip—- won’t be making it this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2022)

I was hoping get out there, but, the prices of gas is the culprit keeping me in Arizona. At least, that's my story and ain't gonna change it. OK, I'm gonna change it. Combined with hotel/motel prices, booth prices, and then the gas price will leave me broker than a tossed wine glass. And I don't drink wine. Where did that glass come from??? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 6, 2022)

David Hill said:


> SWMBO-and I scheduled a trip—- won’t be making it this year.


Hope you and wife have a safe and fun trip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 6, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I was hoping get out there, but, the prices of gas is the culprit keeping me in Arizona. At least, that's my story and ain't gonna change it. OK, I'm gonna change it. Combined with hotel/motel prices, booth prices, and then the gas price will leave me broker than a tossed wine glass. And I don't drink wine. Where did that glass come from??? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Gas prices here are 3.29 in places. Maybe you could bunk with @Tony , he shouldn't take up much room. Gonna miss seeing you there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 12, 2022)

I will drive down Saturday for the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 12, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wish I could have made it but gas is still WAY too high to justify a 16 hour drive. Truck getting about 8 mpg pulling a trailer load of turning blanks wouldn't be prudent.


16 hrs. Sheesh. Texas is 2000+ miles for me. I would plan it sometime but it is way too hot here let alone there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 28, 2022)

Like the wind blows. SWAT is gone, but hopefully will blow back in next August. Save your money Wood Barterers so you can make a showing next year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 30, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I will drive down Saturday for the day.


I've been off the web for a bit---how'd you end up in Ovilla??? 
Yes I know where it is.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 30, 2022)

David Hill said:


> I've been off the web for a bit---how'd you end up in Ovilla???
> Yes I know where it is.


Maya started a business that she franchised, we had to move to the mainland so she could open a training center. Since this will likely make us rich I agreed... reluctantly... so we sold the house there and bought one here with a 6 car wood shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 30, 2022)

@Don Ratcliff how you going to woodwork around 6 cars...oh, you ain't rich yet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 31, 2022)

There no room to park in the garage. It's all wood shop

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Dec 13, 2022)

Sorry i missed SWAT this year. Hopefully next year.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------

